# Group therapy



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, it was a toss up between here and triumphs, feel free to move it. 

I'm starting group therapy in two days(thursday), its specifically for people with SA, its with CBT and I'm really nervous about it. The psychologist that I'm seeing, she runs the group and even though she told me its only a group of 8 people. I'm still nervous about going to it.

I don't really have to do anything I don't want to, just a quick "hello" to everyone and the rest of the time I can just watch and observe then volunteer in the activities. Has anyone done this before? any advice or share your experience. I'm pretty sure it will go super well for me, its just getting there and meeting everyone that I'm mostly nervous about. :afr 

I tell ya, it took me about a year and a half to get into something like this for my SA so I'm feeling pretty good about that part. :boogie The next part not so much lol :lol


----------



## lady_hawak (Sep 9, 2008)

I am a clinical psychologist i can understand for first time it is difficult or some people feel nervous but eventually youll get through this.Just be optimistic.please feel free to ask anything or if you want to share anything.


----------



## karkar (Jan 4, 2008)

I am doing the same therapy as you. Although I did not see you there, but I know there are 2 groups on the same day.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Really? I do the morning one... and the first session went really well btw.
Although I'm not looking forward to the next one lol...


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I really want to do group therapy. I think that's one of the best ways to overcome SA, moreso than just one on one therapy. I haven't really found any in my area. (I found one but it was for anxiety disorders in general and it was already midway through). 

I'm curious, if it's ok to ask, does it cost a lot of money? How long do it typically go through? And how many people are there?

Heh, whenever I think of group therapy, I think of Fight Club...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

If I had a choice, I wouldn't have done it but there was no choice and I actually like it alot. 
I'm not sure of the cost of it, I was letting my parents deal with that bit haha...
I had to have a referral though from my doctor for it which took 6 months but when I got in, it only took a month after that til the psychiatrist referred me to someone who runs group therapy. 

For this one, its 3 months long(where I go for it, they run one per season), one day a week and they keep the numbers low, only 8 people in it. My particular group only has 5 other people with SA in it and it can be men and women(mine is just women though lol) and apparently I'm not only the youngest but the shortest one there so I feel a bit awkward but I do find it really helpful. 

I have experienced some symptoms already with being in the group session that I don't really have before(or in awhile since I wasn't letting myself get to that point - avoidence). And they don't force you to do anything you don't want to, mostly just volunteer yourself to participate in it. I do feel though that I may need to take another set of group sessions after this since I feel really far behind but maybe I'll have a different answer later when its done lol


----------



## karkar (Jan 4, 2008)

This group is covered by medicare here in Canada (taxpayer-funded public healthcare) and is conducted at a Mental Health hospital. 

The group required a referral (and in my case, an extensive diagnosis and referral).

My group is only 8 people, a mix of men and women, and ages. 

Like Jessie said, this place seems to run a couple groups at a time, about once a season.

(And I do the afternoon one  )


----------



## Yalom (Sep 24, 2008)

~Jessie~ said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, it was a toss up between here and triumphs, feel free to move it.
> 
> I'm starting group therapy in two days(thursday), its specifically for people with SA, its with CBT and I'm really nervous about it. The psychologist that I'm seeing, she runs the group and even though she told me its only a group of 8 people. I'm still nervous about going to it.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's awesome. SA group therapy is supposedly the most effective treatment for SA. I'm sure it will be tough the first day, but keep in mind that everyone there will know and sympathize with what you're going through. Then, if it's what I think, I guess you'll be performing in front of everyone which could even be fun and empowering when placed in a safe environment.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, they didn't give me an option for one-on-one therapy at all, just group therapy and its different than what I'm use to from before a few years ago. First day was okay.. its actually the third one i'm more anxious about now(which is tomorrow) :afr 

We've started the tracking your thoughts process and the anxiety situation ladder/list..whatever its called. I have perfectionism written all over me about it. 

I feel ashamed to say that I'm probably going to miss this one because I'm sick but the psychologist said that its ok if you miss 2 out of the 12 sessions, anymore than that, may look at switching to the next set of sessions or something else. I just feel so crumby right now with this awful cold. :rain 

I guess if I don't post tomorrow morning, I decided to tough it out, if I post tomorrow... you'll know why.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

**Update

Well... I didn't go... my cold won me over this morning. And today is my sister's birthday, ugh :sigh


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I start group therapy next week. I am really excited. I want to change my life. I can,t live like this anymore.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

~Jessie~ said:


> **Update
> 
> Well... I didn't go... my cold won me over this morning. And today is my sister's birthday, ugh :sigh


I was sick last week too and I had to cancel my therapist appointment. I think she thought I just didn't want to go, though. Oh well. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## sone (Mar 30, 2007)

My therapist suggested i do some group therapy too. Sounds like fun


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

i did group therapy and loved it...i miss it now

did it help my SA? not really sure


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I just started group therapy yesterday. It was terrifying and my mind kept blanking out. It's nice to know that there are people in my area with issues like mine tho'.


----------



## hussmunkee (Sep 24, 2008)

I have been getting better with my anxiety, but I still have problems going out in public, and making friends. How do I find a chat or someone to talk with here?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I was going to just not bother with posting about it but....

I decided to drop the group therapy today :rain It was too much for me right now. I was going to get removed from it anyways. Its the 3 strikes an y'ar out type of thing. I really did enjoy it but I kind of got put in it unexpectedly so... maybe next time. 

I can go back to that when I feel that I'm ready for it again... just will be seeing my other Dr for awhile in the meantime. Just feel bad because my parents have been laying the guilt on me quite a bit... and disappointment right now. 

No one here seems to understand that I need to take a step back - all they want is for me to move forward and that's it. Forgive me for rambling, this could have been put in the frustration section, ah well...whatever.

To anyone looking into going to group therapy for SA... it DOES help you but only if you're willing to take risks and courage to do it. I just didn't have it in me... yet. :sigh


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Jessie. But I'm glad you posted to update us. It was a good attempt and maybe it just wasn't the right time for you now. Like you said, maybe next time.


----------



## clangford (Jun 7, 2011)

*I would like to be in a SAD group moderated by a professional therapist*

I live in Fort Worth and have been in individual therapy and group therapy. The group therapy was a group of middle-aged women (including me) with a variety of problems--mostly their cheating husbands. Needless to say, it didn't really help, although we did a lot of man-bashing. Is there a therapist somewhere in DFW who can conduct group therapy for Social Phobics alone? Meeting up for drinks is all very nice, but does not sound goal-based nor therapeutic (well at least until you sober up). I asked one of the therapists I went to if she would lead a group therapy session for Social Phobics and she said that no because people with social anxiety would not talk!?! Then she proceeded to talk about herself for the rest of the hour I was there. I stopped seeing her and was very disappointed. DFW seems like a wasteland for therapists specializing in Social Anxiety. Am I missing something?


----------

